# Speckled trout question



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've cleaned tons of rainbow trout, but never a speckled. On a rainbow there's a line of tiny bones in the center of the filet. I've always cut laterally down the filet and took them out. Do specks have that line of bones too?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*No bones*

No bones, but the area is where one usually finds the worms.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> No bones, but the area is where one usually finds the worms.


Safe to eat them worms? I never even check... >_>


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Christophi said:


> Safe to eat them worms? I never even check... >_>


Yea, I'm sure I ate many in the past but I would try to dig them them out before cooking.

Rick


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Where are they? We find them on bass and crappie up here. They are usually in the dorsal area.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Speckled trout are not truly trout, they are drum. Rainbow have totally different flesh.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

minkmaster said:


> Speckled trout are not truly trout, they are drum. Rainbow have totally different flesh.


 
Bass drum?

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

johnf said:


> Where are they? We find them on bass and crappie up here. They are usually in the dorsal area.


They are in the thicker flesh of specks, easy to dig out if there's just a few. I've caught some that were so infested I trashed the fish but mostly there were none, or maybe one or two.

They are such a beautiful fish, with their silver and gold coloring, and a blast to catch. I really enjoyed top water lures on a calm morning.

Rick


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

minkmaster said:


> Speckled trout are not truly trout, they are drum. Rainbow have totally different flesh.


 
What's the flesh like.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

no a speckled trout is not a drum it is definitaly trout that is stupid just cuz it has a deiffernt meant dosent mean it is a different fish


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

meat not meant


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

countryfishingboy said:


> meat not meant


So how is the meat different?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty sure specks are indeed part of the drum family, not closely related with bows, browns, or brook trout.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Pretty sure specks are indeed part of the drum family, not closely related with bows, browns, or brook trout.


Never actually gave this much thought but they do have a lot in common, especially their tails. This would be a good call in question for the Saturday morning WEBY fishing show.

Rick


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Drum!*

The *spotted seatrout* also known as *speckled trout* or *spotted weakfish* (_*Cynoscion nebulosus*_) is a common estuarine fish found in the southern United States along coasts of Gulf of Mexico and South Atlantic Ocean. While most of these fish are caught on shallow, grassy flats, spotted seatrout reside in virtually any inshore waters, from the surf of outside islands to far up coastal rivers, where they often come for shelter during cold weather. Contrary to its name, the spotted seatrout is not a member of the trout family (Salmonidae), but of the drum family


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Bass drum?
> 
> Rick


 
Come on guys, not even a single "LOL" or ! Was that not clever?

Rick


----------

